# Snowmobile Snowplow.



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just saw this.

http://www.cyclecountry.com/snowmobile-plows

Carbide ski edges and picked tracks are great for driveways!

Not to mention hard on track sliders.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm... Doesnt seem like its the way to go, maybe if your just clearing a little path into your little shed 40 ft into the woods? 

And.... 700 dollars  !


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

$700 seems really expensive for a plow that in my eyes seems worthless!! Why put a plow on a snowmobile?? I guess i'm missing the idea behind this thing


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Just like the plow on the ZTR. Why what a waste of time and money.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

snowmobile do they even have a reverse ?? its been a few years since i rode one


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

1olddogtwo;868760 said:


> snowmobile do they even have a reverse ?? its been a few years since i rode one


Most do now.

Keep LOTS of spare belts handy..


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Ha that product is total b.s.


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

It's much much warmer in my truck, and I have a radio.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Another one of those products someone will buy just to say, "I got a plow on my snowmobile, what do you have?" Although it might be nice for pushing snow up to the ice house, seems like I could find a better way to spend $700.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That must be realy bad for your track and sliders becouse they are not getting any snow to lubricate them.


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

Next thing we will see is a Harley Davidson sportster with a 9 1/2 V on it......


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

Lil STX Ford;869055 said:


> Next thing we will see is a Harley Davidson sportster with a 9 1/2 V on it......


:laughing:


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

that will kill the clutch, chaincase, belts, it will overheat unless it fan cooled, and if you hit something your going over the winsheild.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

That is so dumb. I have gotten stuck just crossing streets before on a sled. It must be more for grooming small trails or something.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

> It must be more for grooming small trails or something.


x2

Seems pretty stupid to me


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

it must be for back country grooming......wat else could you even use it for? a parking lot lol


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

I guess you could say your 'working and playing?' I wouldn't ever do that to my sled.... (Just got an idea to pull the 09 MXZ 600 behind the wheelers 60" plow....) Oh boy. Better go to sleep.


----------



## wdcs1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Unless sleds turn better than they used what a waste of steal.


----------



## mrfixx (Sep 21, 2007)

*mrfixx*

Its a detour-ant for the cop's.............. I was plowing my driveway:laughing:


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Seems like all it will do is tear up your sled! The sad part is that somebody paid for the R&D development, patent fees, geared up manufacturing, and insurance costs to put a stupid thing like that into production. Cycle country seems to be a pretty good company, so do they know something we don't? Do they have a chance to make millions off a stupid dea like this?

Hmmmmmmmmmmm....what do you guys think?


----------

